# Any custom upgrade tips for the PC 4212 Dovetail jig?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Last weekend I got the PC 4212 Dovetail jig. A friend has already recommended getting 2 nuts and threading them behind the brass stops that keep the template aligned to keep them from slipping.

Does anyone have any other tweaks that improve this jig? It seems that the plastic depth stop knobs aren't flat and precise - anyone replace them with something better, or are those depth stops not really worth anything anyway?


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a little surprised due to the popularity of the PC dovetail jig that I didn't receive any hits on this topic. Today I replaced the plastic tipped depth stop thumbscrews with flat head 10-32 screws. I wanted brass, but Home Depot only had stainless in that size/thread. I don't like the head being smaller, but thought it would be flatter/more precise than the plastic. I'm still noticing on one of the templates that the screw isn't held square - not sure whether I should try to adjust that.


----------



## yardjockey (Dec 2, 2008)

*PC 4212 Dovetail Jig*

Yes, I did add nuts behind the template clamp knobs. That's a good idea. Keeps the knurled knobs in place when flipping the template.
My issue was that both of the front template knobs stripped out. The plastic knob turned on the metal threaded core. PC warranty dude explained to me in a thick Indian accent that he'd never heard of this problem, that I was probably tightening the knobs excessively and it was clearly my fault. But he sent a pair of new knobs anyway! When they got here, I drilled and pinned the old knobs. After chasing with the correct tap (3/8-16? It's been a while) they were perfect and I can overtighten to my heart's content.
I mounted my mini-template on a board per dimensions recommended in the book and had great success making small boxes on my router table.
Once my shop thaws out (soon, I hope, I hope, I hope) I'll be back enjoying that jig again. I got it for Christmas of '08 and didn't start using it until early the following summer.
Have fun! --- EdP


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*I modified the crappy plastic depth stop*

I also like this jig but was frustrated with the cheap, ridiculous plastic-topped depth stop. I ordered brass discs from Amazon (1" OD, 1/8" thick) and epoxied one onto the top of the plastic stop head after sanding it dead flat.

Now, I can lower the bit down to just kiss the brass surface and I know that it's correct.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Just joined the forum and this thread is just the type of information I was seeking. I too have a 4212 and have never used it. I will make the recommended modifications before I start. Thanks guys, you mat have saved me a butt-load of frustration and ruined stock.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

*Some good tips*

Just bought a 4212 and found this thread. Some good tips that I will be looking into before making some sawdust.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Just rec'd my 17/32 / 7° bit from Rockler so I guess it's time to bite the bullet and learn how to use the 4212.

Gotta admit I'm a little intimidated but now I have no excuse not to jump in.

Needless to say I won't be cutting for an actual project until I master this puppy.

Jeff


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I still haven't mastered it, but I have spent a couple of days doing little else besides taking two boards and dovetailing them, then cutting them off and doing it all over again. I've also found that if when you cut them off you leave some on both boards the resulting angle pieces can be used as wall mounted tool holders...


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

That's using your your noggin! I hadn't thought of that. 

Jeff


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

*Porter Cable Supplemental Manual*

For those with the Porter Cable units, there is a supplemental manual in pdf format that has some neat tips in it - including the one about putting nuts behind the template clamp knobs.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Got it. Thanks!

Just Google "Porter cable 4212 supplemental PDF"

Jeff


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just an FYI that doesn't merit a new thread.

http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/


----------

